# Хочу спросить про грыжу МПД, протрузии и остеохондроз



## Павел Саратовский (14 Янв 2019)

Мне 43 года. В году эдак 2007 поднимая наверх бревно и стоя буквой Г . чтото хрустнуло у меня в области поясницы чуть повыше пятой точки.в глазах искорки и все такое.с тех пор живу с этой болью. Особо не лечился, а если и лечили врачи , то это были таблетки капельницы и уколы.Ненадолго приглушали боль или толку было практически никакого. Недавно сделал МРТ всей спины.Несколько протруззий , остеохондроз и грыжа МПД практически в том месте где сорвал спину в 2007.Ездию на велосипеде с 2010 года. Не потому что спортсмен, а в силу жизненной необходимости.Хотелось бы начать лечить себя спортом, упражнениями.Денег на лекарства дорогие нет, как впрочем и веры в то что лекарства помогуь.Желание делать операцию тоже нет.Мне бы про зарядку упражнения диету и прочее обсудить с Вами уважаемые форумчане.Живу в сельской местности на берегу Волги.Не водитель.Спасибо.Пишите.Снимки МРТ в наличии аж более 300.


----------



## La murr (14 Янв 2019)

@Павел Саратовский, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
У Вас есть возможность *создания альбома* (одного или нескольких) - количество размещаемых в них снимков гораздо больше, чем при публикации в теме.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Павел Саратовский (15 Янв 2019)

Спасибо.Так и сделаю.Боль хоть конечно  терпеть можно, но с каждым годом  как снежный ком что то все больше становится.А снимки у меня на диске есть, когда МРТ делал, плюс записать на диск попросил.Спасибо за советы.


----------



## Павел Саратовский (15 Янв 2019)

Извините еще раз.А как загрузить фото с компьютера? Что то не получается.Просит УРЛ , а у меня нет в инете фото этих. Как быть?


----------



## La murr (15 Янв 2019)

@Павел Саратовский, смотрите здесь


----------



## Павел Саратовский (15 Янв 2019)

Спасибо.Вроде разобрался с размещением фото.


----------

